# Hunting FEMA Land



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Bow-hunting decision split
By Teri Finneman, The Forum
Published Wednesday, February 16, 2005

A bow-hunting subcommittee decided Tuesday not to allow hunting in south Fargo's Orchard Glen area, but to allow the sport with conditions in Forest River.

The subcommittee will forward its recommendation for the Cass County Commission to review on March 7.

The level of public activity in Orchard Glen compared to the more secluded Forest River area were factors to consider, said Scott Wagner, a county commissioner and subcommittee chairman.

The recommendation for Forest River is a two-year trial period to see how the system works, said Ken Pawluk, a county commissioner and subcommittee member.

The recommendation is also subject to cooperation from Stanley Township, which is adjacent to the property, he said.

Pawluk moved to allow the sale of 10 permits through a random drawing administered by the sheriff's office for the 2005 and 2006 bow-hunting seasons.

The season typically begins in early September and goes through December.

Individuals participating in the hunt must purchase a $20 special doe-only archery license and tag issued by the Cass County auditor.

The hunters must also complete a survey after the hunt or they will be ineligible to apply for another license. Portable tree stands must be removed daily.

Pawluk's motion followed the guidelines offered by Randy Kreil, wildlife division chief for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

Pawluk included in the motion that the sheriff could create other rules as deemed necessary.

The subcommittee also agreed to look into a safety zone area in Forest River. Residents concerned about safety could use this marked-off area during the bow-hunting season and know hunters aren't there.

The five-member subcommittee unanimously agreed not to allow hunting in Orchard Glen. Four members voted to allow hunting with restrictions in Forest River, with member John Miller choosing to abstain.

The recommendation follows a two-month study of whether to allow bow-hunting on these county-owned properties.

Readers can reach Forum reporter Teri Finneman at (701) 241-5557


----------

